# 1001 Personality Traits



## der_kluge (Sep 26, 2003)

I need some random personality traits.  I figure I'm not alone.  So, let's do this.

Post only 5 at a time so the numbering doesn't get too screwy.

1. Aloof
2. Ditzy
3. Insane
4. Calm
5. Collective


----------



## Magic Slim (Sep 26, 2003)

6. Reserved
7. Eccentric
8. Sloppy
9. Extravagant
10. Decadent

Slim


----------



## BSF (Sep 26, 2003)

11.  Arrogant
12.  Cocky
13.  Brash
14.  Antagonistic
15.  Aggressive


----------



## Phaedrus (Sep 26, 2003)

16. Bitter
17. Melancholy
18. Skittish
19. Paranoid
20. Contemplative


----------



## diaglo (Sep 26, 2003)

21. Cautious
22. Cowardly
23. Craven
24. Afraid
25. Alarmed


----------



## Winternight (Sep 26, 2003)

26. Nice
27. friendly
28. open 
29. amicable 
30. mellow


----------



## der_kluge (Sep 26, 2003)

31. Stupid
32. Larthagic(sp)
33. easily-amused
34. Brave
35. Dim-witted


----------



## Oni (Sep 26, 2003)

36. intense
37. self-assured
38. quiet
39. cold
40. ruthless


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 26, 2003)

41. Pedantic
42. Passive Aggressive
43. Moralistic
44. Gregarious
45. Defensive


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 26, 2003)

46. Honorable
47. Altruistic
48. Scheming
49. Chivalrous
50. Generous


----------



## Nifelhein (Sep 26, 2003)

[b said:
			
		

> die_kluge[/b]]I need some random personality traits. I figure I'm not alone. So, let's do this.



I have a sheet for that on my webpage, it has tables ready to use and is pretty good, I am not the author and I have given him credit, as I haven't found anywhere his page I decided to put it there...

You can get it here: http://www.empyr.kit.net/resources_dd3.htm

It is entitled Random NPC Traits, first on the row!


----------



## Winternight (Sep 26, 2003)

Nifelhein said:
			
		

> I have a sheet for that on my webpage, it has tables ready to use and is pretty good, I am not the author and I have given him credit, as I haven't found anywhere his page I decided to put it there...
> 
> 
> It is entitled Random NPC Traits, first on the row!



DAmmit. Forgot that. 
I have also a excel sheet on my PC somehwere. I dunno know the author. But he made the work of typing about 300 or so traits (+ hair color and stuff like that) 
Speech:	Raspy
Hair:	Straight
Facial Features:	Squinty
Main Trait:	Scarred (Left Arm)
Minor Trait (optional):	Mispronounces names
Major Personality 1:	Drunkard
Major Personality 2:	Dishonest
Minor Personality 1:	Aimless
Minor Personality 2:	Whiny

If ya want it I email it or post it here. 
(But I can`t take credits for that)


----------



## der_kluge (Sep 26, 2003)

Nifelhein said:
			
		

> You can get it here: http://www.empyr.kit.net/resources_dd3.htm
> 
> It is entitled Random NPC Traits, first on the row!




I'm having trouble pulling up that link.  Can you verify that it is correct?


----------



## der_kluge (Sep 26, 2003)

Winternight said:
			
		

> If ya want it I email it or post it here.
> (But I can`t take credits for that)





YES!  I absolutely do want it.  Can you post it here?


----------



## Nifelhein (Sep 27, 2003)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> I'm having trouble pulling up that link. Can you verify that it is correct?



In fact it is, can you tell me what browser you use? Just curious... The page is on my info under all my posts, the www button... anyway I am gonna post it here, but could you try to acess it directly here: www.empyr.kit.net ??

By the way, my Artificer's has arrived and it looks great, looking forward for some time to read it, just glanced for now...

Winternight, please post it!!!

The author of the pdf is A. Wilson, he has some nice stuff, a pity he didn't made anything for DD3.5...


----------



## orchid blossom (Sep 27, 2003)

51.  Obsessive
52.  Flirtatious
53.  Modest
54.  Lazy
55.  Selfish


----------



## LightPhoenix (Sep 27, 2003)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> I'm having trouble pulling up that link. Can you verify that it is correct?



I couldn't pull it up either.  I think the entire server is down for the moment, as accessing the main site didn't work either.


----------



## Nifelhein (Sep 27, 2003)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> I couldn't pull it up either. I think the entire server is down for the moment, as accessing the main site didn't work either.




hmm... strange... I must see what is happenning... my site is okay for me but you don't seem to have acess... hmm... what the heck is that about... gonna contact server.

Fortunately I posted the archive here for all of you to get!
=)


----------



## Sabaron (Sep 27, 2003)

56. Sadistic
57. Neurotic
58. Introverted
59. Loquacious
60. Brutal


----------



## Dax Doomslayer (Sep 27, 2003)

Hopefully I attached this correctly.  Here is an Excel spreadsheet which randomizes the version of the PDF attached earlier.  I found this on the web and am not sure of the author (although there is a url within the document).  Enjoy.


----------



## Dax Doomslayer (Sep 27, 2003)

Darn, 
Didn't work.  Ohh well . . .


----------



## Holy Bovine (Sep 27, 2003)

Thanks nifelhien - that is a very helpful pdf.


----------



## Winternight (Sep 27, 2003)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> YES!  I absolutely do want it.  Can you post it here?



here it is. 
But as I said. 
I am NOT author of it. And I do not know who he is. 
Sorry it took a while


----------



## Nifelhein (Sep 27, 2003)

Holy Bovine said:
			
		

> Thanks nifelhien - that is a very helpful pdf.



Yeah, I know, it is helpful for on the fly npcs too!!
The author is awesome, found his page lately: http://members.rogers.com/wilson0246/DnD/index.html
In fact you can also get some reference sheets there, for 3.0 only, and also a link to hirvoonen's spell sheets, also for 3.0, they are all awesome and were my tools or the game since the beggining...



Edit: Just noticed that the excel one is based on the pdf I posted! So you can both run it quickly or carry the printed ones for rolling anywhere! This is truly good!


----------



## der_kluge (Sep 29, 2003)

Interesting stuff.  

I'm thinking this may be the excuse I need to learn how to code a java applet.  I might see if I can put that into an applet, and we can put it up on ENWorld or something.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 29, 2003)

Let's get a bit more specific:

61: Ends every sentence with a bad simile, "That year the fishing was as good as a thirty year bottle o' whiskey..."

62: Crosses his/her legs like a woman/man.

63: Acts like the members of the party were there when he grew up ("remember old Sally next door?")

64: Says "ummmmm" after every other word.


----------



## Nifelhein (Sep 30, 2003)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Interesting stuff.
> 
> I'm thinking this may be the excuse I need to learn how to code a java applet.  I might see if I can put that into an applet, and we can put it up on ENWorld or something.



 That woul be great but I believe someone's site would make it better, I would suggest i can host it but you seem to be unable to acess my site... oh god... what the hell...


----------



## Winternight (Sep 30, 2003)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Interesting stuff.
> 
> I'm thinking this may be the excuse I need to learn how to code a java applet.  I might see if I can put that into an applet, and we can put it up on ENWorld or something.



This is someswork behind it, you can`t put it an a website or so. 
I did`t do it, but if i were the author of it i`d didn`t like it to find it on a webpage. 
Unless you have the permission by the author, use it for personal use only.


----------



## Nifelhein (Sep 30, 2003)

That would be a hell difficult since his e-mail is not right on his webpage... maybe he is around here!! Wanna know? Will make it into my sign:

Know who A. Wilson is? Drop me a line please!


----------

